# Cross + F2L on left vs. Down..... stuff



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 1, 2009)

well I've been playing around with cross on left, and I think in the long run it would be better than cross on D. Here are some random +/-'s

Cross/F2L on D:
+:
(almost) full view of of F2L pieces
nice F2L - OLL conversion
Use's good R U L stuff
not many cube rotations needed (unless use of d/d')

-:
not that finger trick friendly during cross
not great if you're not fast at RUL
hard to see back slots

Cross/F2L on L/R:
+:
REALLY nice finger tricks
nice view (every slot excl. BD) and the whole of R
NO cube rotations if you use l/l', + l/l' feel natural
Cross has easier finger tricks

-:
Tricky to use D/D' in F2L slotting
annoying/feels unnatural to look at R as U (it makes it hard to see sometimes)

uh... you can tell me what to add on in the comments 

My question is:
Is L cross/F2L faster then D cross/F2L?

*DEBATE!!!*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 1, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> ...
> NO cube rotations if you use l/l', + l/l' feel natural
> ...
> Tricky to use D/D' in F2L slotting




ummm you rotate in order to prevent using D moves. the whole of cross on left f2l should be [l,U,R] and x rotations only.




> annoying/feels unnatural to look at R as U (it makes it hard to see sometimes)



this is false. its only unnatural if you are switching over from cross on D. as someone who learned intuitive f2l without any guide, I have to say that I found cross on left to be the obvious and natural choice.


I think you need to learn a bit more about cross on left. perhaps watch some videos of good cross on left solvers. I would recommend Shelley's videos or mine. Shelley's solves are very smooth and generally easy to follow. I might edit in a few example f2ls for you if you would like.

what the hey, heres one anyway:

scramble: F2 R2 L2 F2 R B D L F2 U B2 U R2 U2 R' B' U D2 L2 B D R' L' B' U2 cross color on U

y' R U2 R z' B' L U'

U R U' R x U R' U'

x U' R2 U (l2 + R') U' R U

x' R' U R' U' x R U R' U'

x' R' U R2 U' R' U R U'


----------



## shelley (Feb 1, 2009)

Depends on where you're coming from. If you start out with cross/F2L on top (as I did before cubing became mainstream and I didn't know any better), switching to F2L on left is easy and natural.

Tyson and Toby also solve cross on left. Leyan does a little of both, but he's mainly a cross on left solver.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 1, 2009)

shelley said:


> If you start out with cross/F2L on top (as I did before cubing became mainstream and I didn't know any better), switching to F2L on left is easy and natural.



same here... weird.


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2009)

I may as well advocate cross on D. The view is better for F2L, and the actual cross does _not _have to be done on the D face.


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 1, 2009)

Both of them are fine enough. Trust me (or all of us). Both are quick enough for speedcubing, just that you would tend to make more errors doing cross on bottom.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 1, 2009)

kaixax555 said:


> Both of them are fine enough. Trust me (or all of us). Both are quick enough for speedcubing, just that you would tend to make more errors doing cross on bottom.



I don't see how you would make more errors other than the fact you can't see but that should not be a problem at all as it gives you a better look ahead into f2l.


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

I just tried to do a cross-on-left solve although I'm used to cross on the bottom. It took me longer, but it is just so smooth for the F2L. I'm going to try practicing this more. I think I might actually consider switching to left.


----------



## Thompson (Feb 1, 2009)

It's nice to see a thread on this because I solve my cross on the left, but was thinking of switching to D. I always do my f2l with cross on bottom though. The reason I was thinking of switching was that whenever I am finishing my cross, it's hard for me to find the first f2l pair. I always see a corner next to the cross and bring it up to U face to find it's edge. That requires extra moves that I don't need.


----------



## shadowclad002 (Feb 4, 2009)

I solve with cross on left.. I tried D and made mistakes 75 percent of the time


----------



## mrbiggs (Feb 4, 2009)

Who's the best cross on left solver in the world?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> Who's the best cross on left solver in the world?


Isn't Zolnowski left?
Anyhow, the WR has been set with cross on left, so in the past it has been "#1." Leyan's the fastest I know personally (though he's not always on left?).


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the best cross on left solver in the world?
> ...



yes Tomasz Zolnowski solves on left. He is the reason I stuck with left when I was struggling with sub-20.

The man in action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4rjVJnL4C8


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > mrbiggs said:
> ...



ahah no wonder i saw alot of r turns when i saw a vid of him solving.


----------

